# Local celebrity dog dies



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The link isn't working.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

this one maybe?

http://www.wcfcourier.com/articles/2007/04/11/news/metro/5201a52f7e9fdea5862572ba004779cd.txt


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

it worked for me... That is one cool looking dog.... I'm sorry to hear of his passing.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Buck the Wolf


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

What an amazing story. All those years abused and still did well with the children. Sweet looking timberwolf. Sometimes they are so maligned. Glad he was where he was and had fourteen years. At least his last years were with someone who truly loved him. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow! What a great story! Thanks for posting it and sharing it with us!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that story. He was beautiful.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

yes thanks for sharing this story. Im glad Buck found love with his owner in the end . hes a beautifull dog. Bless him


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the share. Great story. RIP Buck.


----------

